# عام / سنة



## Amirali1383koohi

اهلا بكم جميعا يا أصدقائي الأعزاء
هل تلاحظون فرق بين الكلمتين "عام" و " سنة " ؟


----------



## momai

شخصيا، لا. لكن من متابعتي للقنوات العربية يبدو لي بأن أهل الخليج يستخدمون عام بمعنى السنة الماضية.


----------



## Sun-Shine

بالنسبة للعربية الفصحى فكلاهما نفس المدة الزمنة، إلا أن البعض يقولون أن السنة تدل على الشدة المعاناة، والعام يشير إلى الرخاء


----------



## Amirali1383koohi

momai said:


> شخصيا، لا. لكن من متابعتي للقنوات العربية يبدو لي بأن أهل الخليخ يستخدمون عام بمعنى السنة الماضية.


 شكرا


Sun-Shine said:


> بالنسبة للعربية الفصحى فكلاهما نفس المدة الزمنة، إلا أن البعض يقولون أن السنة تدل على الشدة المعاناة، والعام يشير إلى الرخاء


  لم أفهم بالضبط ، من الممكن ان تعطيني امثلة على ذلك ؟


----------



## Sun-Shine

في هذا الرابط 
وهنا
:فالبعض وليس الكل يرى ذلك ويستشهد بالأمثلة فيقول
:جاء لفظ السنين مع الجدب والعمل المتواصل لمواجهته 
 تَزْرَعُونَ سَبْعَ سِنِينَ دَأَبًا فَمَا حَصَدتُّمْ فَذَرُوهُ فِي سُنبُلِهِ"
"إِلَّا قَلِيلًا مِّمَّا تَأْكُلُونَ

:والعام يشير إلى أيّام الرّخاء والعطاء
ثُمَّ يَأْتِي مِن بَعْدِ ذَٰلِكَ عَامٌ فِيهِ يُغَاثُ النَّاسُ وَفِيهِ"
"يَعْصِرُونَ


----------



## Amirali1383koohi

فهمت الآن , شكرا


----------



## Abu Talha

ما ظن الأعضاء الفاضلة بأن اللفظة السنة (وجمعها) تدل غالبا على مدة زمانها؟ أما العام والأعوام فتدلان على تحديدها دون أعوام أخرى.


----------



## WadiH

momai said:


> شخصيا، لا. لكن من متابعتي للقنوات العربية يبدو لي بأن أهل الخليج يستخدمون عام بمعنى السنة الماضية.



صحيح لكن مع ألـ التعريف. مثلاً: رحنا لهم العام [بدون الحاجة لإضافة كلمة "الماضي" أو الفائت" أو ما شابه]


----------



## elroy

باللهجة الفلسطينية:

العام: العام الماضي / السنة الماضية
السنة: العام الجاري / السنة الجارية


----------

